# Removing a dog from puppy food?



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

My chessapeake is now seven months old and I've been getting conflicting opinions on when to switch her food to adult dog food. She weighs 52lbs. and is approx. 21" at the shoulder. Looking at her she looks alittle lanky, but she runs 3 miles a day and I feed her 3 1/2 cups of puppy chow twice a day.What do you guys think?


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

I would wait until she is one year old... dont cut her down on food yet as she is not done growing... puppy food is higher in calories which growing dogs need.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I agree. Studies out of Kansas State indicates that puppies need puppy food until at least one year of age. I believe there is one veternarian that has supporting research of feeding it until 18 months, but I haven't seen that information. Just heard about it.

I just switched mine over and I did it gradually adding 1/4 adult, 3/4 puppy, then to 1/2, 1/2; then to 3/4, 1/4; until I was all adult food. I did this over a month period.


----------



## brianb (Dec 27, 2005)

I agree. You'll gradually cut back on her food as the growth slows down. Lanky, lean pups are healthy. With large breeds growing too fast can be a real problem.

Chessies are just cool.

Brian


----------

